# South Texas Boat Works Illusion rebuild



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought this illusion end of last year. It has been passed around the redfish tours. After a few trips the hull cracked and took on water. After tons of research and phone calls I learned George is my man. He is gonna rebuild the hull for me. New stringers, new foam, repair cracks and gelcoat. New floor and repair a few other spots. New rub rail and new splater paint. Benny at Aluminum Works is lowering the console 6"s to put steering wheel at a more comfortable spot. Also adding platform off the rear of the tower. Then adding a backrest to front icechest bracket. George is getting aluminum bedlined black and new upholstery to match color schemes. Here are a few pics of damages and derigging.
































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Cool project! Looking forward to seeing the progress and final product!


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

George and his guys work fast. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

I got an update from George today. Yesterday they put the grinder and sanding tools to work all day. Today they laid new glass and got the stringers ready. Tomorrow glass in stringers.




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Looking Good


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

May be a dumb question but why wasn't this hull warranty work?


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

User abuse was the answer I was given. It is also 6 years old with a 5 year hull warranty. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Boat is in good hands! It will all be worth it. Add an extra 3" or 4" stuffing tube if possible, one going forward and another going back that is not on a T, but on a 90 degree elbow. You will thank me later if you ever add anything to your boat on the future as you will find it difficult, if not nearly impossible to run anything through what you have, and very hard to fish a tape through that t fitting.


----------



## C-KRIGAR (Jul 16, 2011)

They do top notch work over there. My buddy had his rfl done over there I'll have my explorer over there this coming winter hopefully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

All thst wiring is not going through that pipe. All that will be above the floor in the riser box. All batteries are in there also. Only fuel, steering, throttle and a few small wires going to back of boat. I had the same concern until I thought about it some more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

George will start on the floor on Monday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking great!


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Love these threads and watching the boats come together!


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

New foam. Majek doesnt put foam in their strings in the illusion. South Texas Boat Works does!














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Right on schedule.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking real nice!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

That is coming along great! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice Job!


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Benny at Aluminum Works has started on my modifications. Lowered the console 6"s.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Minor modifications to make it my style. Benny did an awesome job.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks Great. Cant wait to see it all put together


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Went out to Benny's Yesterday and looked at the tower and it looks pretty good


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Paint it black.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Did you leave the bottom white? Good idea if so. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes the bottom is staying white. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Weekday warrior said:


> gelcoat it black.
> View attachment 1162641
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

George repaired from the inside first. Now here are pics of the bottom of the hull being repaired. 2 cracks. The one in the tunnel is the one that took on water. He still has to shape it and gelcoat it. Also a pic of the black gelcoat nice and shiney!




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Benny finished modifying my ice chest bracket. Now time for bedliner!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words and following along. Next pictures should be a finished product. Hopefully next week. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Getting close. Bedlined aluminum.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Gonna look sweet.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Bed Liner ?*

Did you get any warranty with the bed liner work ? I have thought about that for a while but worried it would not do so well with all the bends when it starts flexing.

Freddy


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

George took it to Extreme Bedliner. Im assuming its in Pearland. They have 1 year warranty. George said their work is strong and looks good. It will definitely be more durable than powder coat. You can also repair spots if need be. There is no repair for powder coat. You have to go through the whole process again. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

The console had stress cracks all over. The tower did not bolt up to flush on one side. George repaired, reinforced, and shaped to fit tower brackets better. Then he gelcoated it, not cutting corners by painting it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Looking really good. Always look for updates to this thread, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

It's looking great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

As promised boat will be ready tomorrow. George wont send me pics so you guys following along will have to wait one more day just like me. Gonna be a long night at work. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc (Mar 23, 2014)

I know how you feel. My 86 shallowsport is in the background of one of your pics waiting it's turn.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I know you are spending some money, but that boat is turning out great. I would guess you'll be able to recoup should you ever need to. Well done.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Seen George working some OT on it Sunday looks great.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes I have invested some money in it. I have my dream boat with no payments! It is new just will say 2007 on title. Yes George put in OT to make sure it was ready for Wednesday. I got him a little something to say thank you. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX522034 (Jul 21, 2013)

Man that thing is gonna be awesome!!!! Can't wait to see finished product!!!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I know how you feel my boat has been at macclain feels like 2 years good thing is it will be payed off when I get it back!


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

I picked up the boat yesterday. It looks awesome. It doesnt fit in the shop so we went over it in the rain. George did much more than just fix my boat. Thank you my friend.






Not the best picture. I think she will be named black pearl. She has given me nothing but trouble. On way home blowout on trailer. Fan clutch took a **** on truck as I pulled in at midnight. Trying to get everything in working order to get on water tomorrow and work on our new relationship.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

Weekday warrior said:


> I picked up the boat yesterday. It looks awesome. It doesnt fit in the shop so we went over it in the rain. George did much more than just fix my boat. Thank you my friend.
> View attachment 1221282
> Not the best picture. I think she will be named black pearl. She has given me nothing but trouble. On way home blowout on trailer. Fan clutch took a **** on truck as I pulled in at midnight. Trying to get everything in working order to get on water tomorrow and work on our new relationship.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Black pearl, that's funny stuff. She looks awesome!


----------



## Gator89 (Feb 23, 2014)

She sure is purty! Once my coastline is finished I do believe I'll be pulling my rfl up there for a facelift. Who did the bedliner on your aluminum?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks awesome. I want a tower boat so bad.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Once you go top drive you never go back...


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. Have too many priorities around the house to get it wet. Im prefishing next week so will definitely get some on the water photos. Extreme bedliner in pearland. Very expensive compared to around here but looks and feels better. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Just read the entire thread great project and updates throughout. Very nice boat and great customization. Green to yah Warrior

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome. I want a tower boat so bad.


Railbird might have one for sale. His is the on one the left. Be gentle though, he's kinda tender about it.

ToeZ :texasflag


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Looks awesome. I want a tower boat so bad.


Buy my SCB Recon Tower :flag:


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for following along. George and his crew did an awesome job. Being 3 hours away I was on the phone with George a lot. He did everything I asked and more and kept it in the budget. Best price I found anywhere. I would recommend him for anything fiberglass. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Boat looks tight!!


----------



## MajekMike (Jan 27, 2011)

*Towers*



TxToeZ said:


> Railbird might have one for sale. His is the on one the left. Be gentle though, he's kinda tender about it.
> 
> ToeZ :texasflag


Man those towers are tall!!! Gives me flashbacks of being on the Tower of Terror ride at MGM Studios... HA


----------



## CUATTHEBAR (Apr 22, 2011)

The Boat looks Great Good Luck next week on the tourney,


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing as Yellowskeeter. You've already maxed out that conduit.


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

In that picture the wiring was looped back and stuffed in there to be out of the way. Its 4" pipe 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> Once you go top drive you never go back...


No **** you ain't playing after working on this boat it even made me want a top drive lol


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

I finally got "The Black Pearl" on the water. Rides straight and true. No problems and looks good too.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

George in Pearland said:


> No **** you ain't playing after working on this boat it even made me want a top drive lol


I have had two buddies ride up with me the other day and all they said is you just drive by all these redfish all the time? I was like ya those are singles we are looking for schools!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> I have had two buddies ride up with me the other day and all they said is you just drive by all these redfish all the time? I was like ya those are singles we are looking for schools!


I've been thinking about getting one but I haven't seen one on a gulf coast yet and I don't know if it would be a good idea


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

George in Pearland said:


> I've been thinking about getting one but I haven't seen one on a gulf coast yet and I don't know if it would be a good idea


Hell they put them on panga boats all the time.... Is it a good idea??? I have no clue but it sure looks good!:cheers:


----------

